# John Deere TRS26 Drive Housing Cracked!



## Coleman (Jan 20, 2018)

The drive housing cracked and separated on my TRS 26 today during snow removal. Wondering if it’s realistic to try and replace/repair or if I should bury this thing. I’ve used the machine for 12 years since acquiring and it’s been a beast. I love it. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i would weld that up and put another piece of steel over part of the broken area and run her . maybe put a piece on the other side too.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Yup, see if you can weld it up like NWCOVE said. if not, scrap it. Pull the engine and sell that on craigslist.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Definitely weld it. It will last "forever". No reason not too.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Yup . . . weld with a reinforcing plate and you will be good to go. And keep an eye on it, as well as the other side . . . . that took time to fatigue, and would be a lot easier to fix if caught before it separated.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Even if you can't weld it right now you could probably get 2 plates and bolt them together and sandwich the broken part.


----------

